# Speed Up FireFox



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

1.Type "about:config" into the address bar and hit return. Scroll down and look for the following entries:
network.http.pipelining network.http.proxy.pipelining network.http.pipelining.maxrequests

Normally the browser will make one request to a web page at a time. When you enable pipelining it will make several at once, which really speeds up page loading.

2. Alter the entries as follows:
Set "network.http.pipelining" to "true"
Set "network.http.proxy.pipelining" to "true"
Set "network.http.pipelining.maxrequests" to some number like 30.
This means it will make 30 requests at once.

3. Lastly right-click anywhere and select New-> Integer. Name it "nglayout.initialpaint.delay" and set its value to "0". This value is the amount of time the browser waits before it acts on information it receives.

If you're using a broadband connection you'll load pages MUCH faster now!

Credits to: http://www.doomdead.com/news/index.asp


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks *Rockn*,

You read my mind! 

I just upgraded from v1.0.2 to v1.0.3 last night and I was going to
Search for these tweaks.

:up:


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

Here's a nifty little app that will tune firefox according to the speed of your connection and computer. FireTune


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

mike5532g said:


> Here's a nifty little app that will tune firefox according to the speed of your connection and computer. FireTune


hmm...looks interesting *mike5532g*.
Hadn't come across this one before.
I'd like to hear some reviews from some users before I decide to give it a try.

*"FireTune is available for free"*
Ok, that's a plus!

Thanks,
Telstar


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

Rockn said:


> 3. Lastly right-click anywhere and select New-> Integer. Name it "nglayout.initialpaint.delay" and set its value to "0". This value is the amount of time the browser waits before it acts on information it receives.


Noob question! How do you set the value to 0?


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

That seems to speed things up!


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

sle said:


> Noob question! How do you set the value to 0?


Right click on your Preference, click *Modify*.


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

Got it! Thx.

EDIT: That DOES speed things up. :up:


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

sle said:


> Got it! Thx.
> EDIT: That DOES speed things up. :up:


Your welcome and thanks for your opinion.

Telstar


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

I used the slow computer/slow connection setting and it added these entries into my user.js file:

user_pref("plugin.expose_full_path", true);
user_pref("ui.submenuDelay", 0); 
user_pref("content.max.tokenizing.time", 2250000);
user_pref("content.switch.threshold", 750000);
user_pref("dom.disable_window_status_change", true);

Things definitely are snappier.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

FYI,

I just posted this thread....*FIRETUNE Tweaker: Anyone used this?*...
in the Firefox Support Forum and have started getting some feedback.

Telstar


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

Good idea. Mostly positive reviews so far.


----------



## scuzzle (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow!

This tweak definitely works :up: 

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

scuzzle said:


> Wow!
> This tweak definitely works :up:
> Thanks for the post.


uh huh!
Do you have any scientific data to substantiate
that claim scuzzle?

LOL...j/k 

Ok, I'm about ready to give it a try.
Just needed confirmation that it was a useful utility.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Ok, I installed FireTune and have been using it on a different Profile.

It's not just FAST.....it's VERRRY FAST!!!

I am definetely impressed.

Thank you *mike5532g*. :up:

Telstar


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

all i had to mess with was the thing you set to 0, and that was amazing


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

Telstar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ok, I installed FireTune and have been using it on a different Profile.
> 
> ...


You bet, sure beats doing it manually.  :up:


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

I use Windows ME and installed the FireTune program last night. I ran the speed tests first with FireTune optimized and then with my default profile which contains the tweaks mentioned in Post #1 of this thread plus a few more I've picked up along my Firefox journey. I ran the tests with the URL of TSG and Yahoo 8 times and then took an average time. The results were identical for TSG and Yahoo was slightly faster with my default profile.

I still had FireTune optimized and today when I started my system, I opened Firefox, all my URLs in the location box were gone. I believe FireTune caused them to be deleted. Since FireTune isn't speeding up my system I went back to my default profile and removed FireTune. I guess it's not quite ready to be used on all O/S.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Windows ME...scary anyone is still running that OS.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

GoJoAGoGo said:


> I opened Firefox, all my URLs in the location box were gone. I believe FireTune caused them to be deleted. Since FireTune isn't speeding up my system I went back to my default profile and removed FireTune. I guess it's not quite ready to be used on all O/S.


hmm...sorry to hear it's not working for you Go.

I noticed you say you have ME and I saw this at the bottom of the
FireTune main page....
*Runtime libraries download: (download link)
(usually not required on Windows XP)*

I don't know if this is the Visual Basic 6 Library or not, but something to
consider.

What did you use to perform your speed tests?
I'd like to compare different Profiles with/without FireTune.

Thanks,

Telstar


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Telstar said:


> What did you use to perform your speed tests?
> I'd like to compare different Profiles with/without FireTune.


I used Stopwatch and cleared my cache before running the tests.
http://www.numion.com/stopwatch/


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi:

Had these tweeks with v. 1.0 , 01 and 02. Went to dbl check that they are still set. Ran into a problem I've never had before. Typed "about.config" into address bar, hit Enter, and a notice came up- Could not locate www.about.config. Check and try again. Anyone hazard a guess as to what has gone wrong here?I know it's a bit off topic. Would appreciate help if you feel it's appropriate.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Enter about:config into the address bar


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

GoJoAGoGo said:


> Enter about:config into the address bar


Ahha. Thanks so much. Attention to detail is everything--especially with computers wwhich don't use fuzzy logic--unlike their users.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

You're welcome ...


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks for the tip! :up:


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dr Dave started this thread nine weeks ago:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=330917&=112bc6e73622bfd7c7ffc7d506fcfbad


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

Here's another... open about:config

*network.dns.disableIPv6* == true.

Since IPv6 is not widely implemented and won't be for sometime, you might as well turn it off and may be gain a little speed...


----------



## Rickysucio (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for the tweak, seems to work great.

Regards,

Ricky


----------



## Schmooch (Apr 26, 2005)

That "about:config" and Fire Tune..>>>>Wicked!!!! :up:


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

If mine was any faster I would be blown away.


----------

